# directly-connected route disappears



## hub3 (Aug 21, 2020)

Hello colleagues .

I'm trying FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 and faced with one trouble.  At any moment in time directly-connected route disappears :

```
ifconfig vlan1000

vlan1000: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=103<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4>
        ether 00:16:31:ff:8a:88
        inet6 fe80::216:31ff:feff:8a88%vlan1000 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6 
        inet6 2a03:5f80:4::225:254 prefixlen 64
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        vlan: 1000 parent interface: em1


netstat -rn -f inet6 | grep vlan1000 | grep /64

fe80::%vlan1000/64                link#6                        U      vlan1000

ifconfig vlan1000 destroy
ifconfig vlan1000 create


netstat -rn -f inet6 | grep vlan1000 | grep /64

2a03:5f80:4::/64                  link#6                        U      vlan1000
fe80::%vlan1000/64                link#6                        U      vlan1000
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2020)

hub3 said:


> I'm trying FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 and faced with one trouble.


FreeBSD 10.3 has been End-of-Life since April 2018 and is not supported any more. Use a _supported_ version.









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				



Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

